# TuneUp Utilities can not be uninstalled



## forMatt (Jun 27, 2006)

Dear Tech Support Guys and Trusted Advisers,
I have been trying to remove the (trial version) of TuneUp Utilities 2012 from my computer for over 3 weeks. 
My computer was hesitating and slow to respond to mouse clicks. 
So, I took a look at this program that cleans up old files, but, decided not to buy it. 
Mostly out of fear that this was another attempt to create a problem and charging a fee to fix it. 
The TuneUp Utilities file has been on my computer ever since. 

I have already uninstalled the program from my Control Panel and I tried Revo Uninstaller Pro (free version). 
It removed itself from Revo but not from my Program Data files. 
Another form of web deception where you enter the problem name to a list 
and they remove it from that list you just created. 
I can move it around but not into the recycle bin. What is this thing? 
How can I not have permission to do what I want on my own computer? XP would never do that! 
Please help me remove TuneUp Utilities 2012 from my computer.
I am using Win 7 Pro w/XP mode, SP1, 64bit, i7, IE9.

Errors: You need to provide administrator permission to change these attributes. 
You need permission to do anything with this file. In fact, I have been using Win 7 without permission ever since 
I upgraded to it one year ago. My computer still hesitates and is still slow to respond to mouse clicks. 
The TuneUp Utilities Company is very cooperative though. If you ask the company (aka TuneUpMedia) for help 
they will eventually sell you another download that will not remove it either. They are the problem and the solution.
After many emails they will do anything but that. I can uninstall it from my control panel but not from here: 
C:\ProgramData\TuneUp Software\TuneUp Software\TuneUp Utilities 2012\TTUSvclrt.tt or TTUSvc.tt 

I am trying not to buy another software removal program, but, I have trusted you GUYs ever since you 
helped me reinstall my operating system for the first time, over 6 years ago. If you will smarten me up, and fix this, 
I will show my gratitude for your help, 
ForMatt

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8103 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 939342 MB, Free - 841650 MB; E: Total - 1907695 MB, Free - 1491363 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., CG8350
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> The TuneUp Utilities file has been on my computer ever since.


It's programs like this that can cause issues like these (and much worse).

Anything that "cleans your registry" should be avoided, it does absolutely nothing to clean or speed up your computer.



> From Elvandil:
> There is no reason to ever clean the registry. It doesn't make the system faster and only risks damage. It's like Russian Roulette with no prize for not losing.
> Search for "reg cleaners" or "registry cleaners" in the forum and see what you find. Better yet, do a web search for "I used a registry cleaner".
> Relying on an automated process to delete things from such a fragile place as the registry isn't the best idea. We get lots of redo's on systems because people, as soon as we leave, install ALL SORTS of registry cleaners and do so much damage that they are back in the shop.
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since you can't get the program removed with Programs and Features or Revo Uninstaller, try using *Unlocker* to delete the folder/files manually.

Ordinarily I would never suggest this, but if nothing else is working, there isn't much left to do.


----------

